# Restore to an old backup not working



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

I am on an old Miui rom and I am trying to go back to an older back up but I can't. Its been a year I dont use my D2G and I totally forgot the tricks. How do I restore a back up? I keep trying with Rom Manager but when I select the backup, it just reboots and goes back to my same Miui rom, so it looks like it is impossible.
I think I had to previously go to Terminal Emulator, type "su", then "gaps"? Or maybe it was a different word like "cat", can't remember which one...
Also, how do I know what rom is in each of my many backups that only have a date for a name?
Sorry to ask all these nooby questions, but I totally forgot how to do all this.
Thank you.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

I would long press power, select reboot>recovery
should boot to cwm, then
back/restore>restore
select the nandroid

not a easy way to know what is in the nandroid, if you didn't keep notes.

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

If I do that, it takes me to the triangle with the exclamation mark and the android robot screen and stays there. Then if I click on the power button+volume up it takes me to a blue recovery menu where there is no option for backup and restore. There are options for wiping data to factory settings, wipe cache and reboot system but nothing about backup and restore.
So, the native recovery from my Miui nor Rom Manager are able to allow me do a restore of an old backup.
What can I do?
Thank you.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Are you using the same sd card that the backup was on originally? If not, it shouldn't matter, but any Clockwork backup needs to be in a folder under sdcard > clockworkmod > backup & named something like 2012-08-18.14.45.37. Maybe try updating your recovery through Rom Manager, just in case MIUI installed some weird alternate recovery, or try flashing CM7 or whatever ROM you're trying to restore. Worst case, reflash the appropriate stock ROM, re-root, re-install ROM Manager / recovery & then restore your backup.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, the thing is that I cannot even acces the CMW recovery. I can only access the Android recovery, so I can't restore nor I can't flash a new or old rom. My question is why I can't access CMW recovery. Every time I click on recovery on Rom Manager, it just reboots.
I even tried to sbf and when I connect the phone to RSD Lite, it doesn't recognize it and doesn't work.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

have you tried [background=transparent]ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/ 4.5.629[/background]

edit; links

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

hgrimberg said:


> Well, the thing is that I cannot even acces the CMW recovery. I can only access the Android recovery, so I can't restore nor I can't flash a new or old rom. My question is why I can't access CMW recovery. Every time I click on recovery on Rom Manager, it just reboots.
> I even tried to sbf and when I connect the phone to RSD Lite, it doesn't recognize it and doesn't work.


 normally a custom rom has bootstrap built-in, but sounds like it's broken or missing, install 
modified droid x or droid 3 bootstrap from here [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)][HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2/X/3 Bootstrap[/background]
then try restoring you nandroid.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi themib,

I tried installing the modified bootstrap and all the other things that you last post with the tutorial was saying but nothing worked. I can't get into CMW recovery. Can't figure out why.
I'll have to try your other method but for some strange reason, I can't connect the phone with the computer. Before, the plug was working, now it doesn't.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

battery still charges?
have you checked window's device manager, for missing drivers errors?

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

yes, the weird thing is that the battery still charges. I installed the Motorola driver on my new Windows 8 and it was working ok for transferring files to the phone but after I tried to sbf it stopped working.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

which moto drivers?
there are several options and several versions of the first 2.

[background=transparent]Motorola_End_User_Driver_Installation_5.9.0 [/background]
or 
MotoHelper_2.1.32_Driver_5.4.0.exe
or
[background=transparent]MOTOROLA DEVICE MANAGER[/background]
or
just let window look for drivers

haven't used win 8, yet, but should be a device manager that you can open and look for 
[background=transparent]Driver Errors.[/background]


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Pitty. I installed the 2 exe files you suggested but none of them helped fixing this problem. This is very weird.
I can't revert to an old backup nor I can sbf. I am f. :-(


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

just running the driver program, may not fix the problem, if windows is already using incorrect driver. 
Have you checked my drivers error link, or looked at the ezSBF cd

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry, it did work what you sent me. I had to restart my computer. Now I can access the phone so I'll try to sbf with your method.
Thank you!


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

For some odd reason, I created the imo image and when I try to boot from my usb drive, it doesnt work, so now that the driver issue is solved, I am trying with the old RSD lite method on my windows 8. It doesnt work even though, the phone detects the connection with the computer. I thought that maybe by upgrading to RSD Lite 6-1-5 the thing was going to be solved, but I wasnt lucky. Maybe I also have to update the MTK patch? I dont know where to get this patch...


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

hgrimberg said:


> For some odd reason, I created the imo image and when I try to boot from my usb drive, it doesnt work,


 hard to help if you don't give more details than that.


> so now that the driver issue is solved, I am trying with the old RSD lite method on my windows 8. It doesnt work even though, the phone detects the connection with the computer. I thought that maybe by upgrading to RSD Lite 6-1-5 the thing was going to be solved, but I wasnt lucky. Maybe I also have to update the MTK patch? I dont know where to get this patch...


shouldn't need the MTK patch, may need to use a different pc, one that is running win 7 or xp.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, you might be right. I'll try it on win7.
Thank you.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

you used UNetBootin, to create bootable usb drive, correct?

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

yes, I did, but wasn't able to boot from the USB drive. Weird...


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

you found an 'boot from usb' drive in pc's boot options?

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

when boot from usb, you should see a unetbooin screen with 5 options
default
slitaz
web
.
.

select slitaz

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

I finally was able to use RSD Lite on a win7 computer and then I tried to sbf my phone back to .608 and after doing the whole process, RSD Lite says that it FAILED. On the phone screen, still says In progress... What should I do???
Help please!


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

open window device manager
and verify that device is correctly identified, and that it does not have a yellow triangle in front of device name

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2

did rsd lite say failed after switching to bp?

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------

